# specie ID please



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Help. I scarfed this from a skid and it is the only piece I have. It is not in great shape but may be usable for highlighting or marquetry. I love the colour. It is a very deep brown with almost purple highlights. I'm thinking I'll use it in kitchen cabinets or something like that.

I took pictures through a 10x loope. Sorry if it seems somewhat distorted. It appears to be very hard (maybe 2000?). The rings are not pronounced. That piece is about 5/8" thick. There appears to be no highlights. The porosity seems consistant across the rings.

This appears to be a hard wood. The colour in the photos does not come close to the colours in the sample.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry Ron but I am no help. Where did the skid come from? What is the weight? How about a picture of the face of the board.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Woodworkers Source said:


> Sorry Ron but I am no help. Where did the skid come from? What is the weight? How about a picture of the face of the board.


Hi Keith: Thanks for the reply. Ok, weight -- less than a similar piece of oak (I think) but still pretty heavy. Pictures #4 & #5 are of the face of the board cleaned off with a scraper. No idea where the skid came from. I got it around Xmas time in Southern Ontario and in that season goods come from all over the world. 

Allthunbs


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Most pallets going through lumber yds are either scrap oak or pine. If the pallet spent any time outside it can discolor to just about any hue and pick up weight by moisture. Depending on the materials it carries and time outside any of the colors on packaging etc can bleed off into the wood.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ronald,

from the last 2 pictures that was my thoughts exactly. i thought it was oak with a discoloration from moisture. i didnt want to look stupid if i was wrong and didnt want to post my thoughts.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> Most pallets going through lumber yds are either scrap oak or pine. If the pallet spent any time outside it can discolor to just about any hue and pick up weight by moisture. Depending on the materials it carries and time outside any of the colors on packaging etc can bleed off into the wood.


Hi Ron:

This one came from a batch that I picked up from a drug store. I think there were toys on it from China probably. It has been inside now for about a year so it's pretty bone dry. It would not have spent much time outside until empty and I picked it up the same day it was put out from the store.

Thanks for the questions. More please.

Allthunbs


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

my thoughts are where were the toys put on the pallet and the pallet could have sat in the weather for a period of time before anything was put on it. the pictures were pretty hard to see, but it sure looks a lot like the oak used in pallets. just an opinion of a real non-expert wood identifier,lol most pallets are stored outside til they are used.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

levon said:


> my thoughts are where were the toys put on the pallet and the pallet could have sat in the weather for a period of time before anything was put on it. the pictures were pretty hard to see, but it sure looks a lot like the oak used in pallets. just an opinion of a real non-expert wood identifier,lol most pallets are stored outside til they are used.


Ron,

I agree with Levon. The pallet most likely did not come from China. Goods, especially small boxes are loaded in containers from floor to ceiling. When deliverd to distributer they unload and use local pallets (most are stored outdoors) and usually soft wood (pine) or hardwood. You could tell if it's hardwood by hannering a nail in it. It also could be something like Tamerac (not sure of the spelling). I know in NB Canada they make pallets out of that because it's so hard, there is not a lot of comercial use for it.


----------

